# Move "Hockey" higher on the list of guide sports filter choices



## pihmpdaddi (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay, so I love my TiVo and I love my hockey, and I ESPECIALLY love them together in HD . But when I filter the guide by sports, why do I have to scroll down past badminton, cricket, frisbee, and golf...(and everything in between that I can't think of right now) in order to get to hockey? And every time I change the filter from Hockey...I have to keep scrolling back to it.

I know it's a little thing, but come on...there are 30 NHL teams in this country, not counting all of the minor league and college hockey teams. That's just about as many as football, baseball, and basketball...but they are at the top of the sports list OUT OF ORDER because they are popular sports. Hey...hockey may not be as popular as football, but it's certainly more popular than Badminton!

Please move hockey up higher on the list of sports choices in the guide filter.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

At least you've got hockey on the list. I am still waiting for MMA to be added.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

And where to I find the 'Sports Guide Filter' ?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> At least you've got hockey on the list. I am still waiting for MMA to be added.


It's there.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

It is? I got tired of looking for it months ago. When did they add it?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> It is? I got tired of looking for it months ago. When did they add it?


I'm not sure when. I was browsing through and saw Mixed Martial Arts as a sub-category.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> I'm not sure when. I was browsing through and saw Mixed Martial Arts as a sub-category.


I swear I saw it once as well. Then went back a few days later and it was gone. I'll have to check my TiVo when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I finally remembered to check and it's not there. It goes from Martial Arts to Motor something. Software ver 11.0c-01-2-652


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I finally remembered to check and it's not there. It goes from Martial Arts to Motor something. Software ver 11.0c-01-2-652


Taken just now:


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I think we've totally hijacked this poor guy's thread. Maybe we should move our discussion to one that is more appropriate: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=396900


----------



## RedBeerd (Jan 17, 2002)

pihmpdaddi said:


> Please move hockey up higher on the list of sports choices in the guide filter.


Totally agree... Please move Hockey up with baseball & football...


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

It should work so when you choose it, hockey or whatever , it moves to that first block. So you can find it again.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Videodrome said:


> It should work so when you choose it, hockey or whatever , it moves to that first block. So you can find it again.


I like this idea even better. Make the top section a Most Used list or even Recently Selected.


----------

